# Required reading for 'preppers'



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Lucifer's Hammer was written in 1975.

The first half of the novel is how and what everyone did to prepare for the impending asteroid hit.
In the middle - it calves and hits; multiple global strikes; both US coastlines wiped out. 
The second half of the novel is what happens to all the best laid plans  - and some of them are identical to the "plans" of several members I've read on this forum.

The book starts in Los Angeles (later destroyed by tsunami from ocean-strike) and gives a good idea of how beginning things could go even before SHTF.... some of them are already happening.

If any of you are 'picky readers' - please know it was (and still is) a million-copy best seller; and is much much more than an TEOTWAWKI novel; it also explores outcomes of really hard choices. Lucifer's Hammer started many of us on this path, and you can glean some timeless tips on bugging out, fighting, hunkering and foraging as well... in real life settings rather than staged youtubes.

Found used copies online for around $5.
ThriftBooks is good, I've ordered from them often.
https://www.thriftbooks.com/w/lucif...9e85505ae4b70389#isbn=0449208133&idiq=3020743

Hope you read it. If you still have the time. ​​


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

It's a good read. It does assume that there would be something left after an event like that. Interesting thought experiment nevertheless.

I think it is correct in that in the event of the collapse of the larger governmental structures, the rise of smaller localized and regionalized governments would be inevitable. You'd see people who are born leaders taking charge of groups of followers. Many of those people would likely be our business leaders, who have already proven themselves capable in the areas of strategic planning, leadership, negotiation, communication, branding (useful for the creation of symbols that encompass ideas), and the modern warfare that is American business.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not quite done with Everyone Poops. But when I finish I'll check out your suggestion.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

GreatestCommandment said:


> It's a good read. It does assume that there would be something left after an event like that. Interesting thought experiment nevertheless.
> 
> I think it is correct in that in the event of the collapse of the larger governmental structures, the rise of smaller localized and regionalized governments would be inevitable. You'd see people who are born leaders taking charge of groups of followers. Many of those people would likely be our business leaders, who have already proven themselves capable in the areas of strategic planning, leadership, negotiation, communication, branding (useful for the creation of symbols that encompass ideas), and the modern warfare that is American business.


Yeah, well your post pretty much confirms that you haven't read it - and are only looking for opportunities to post your proselytizing.:vs_no_no_no: 
I'm putting you back on Ignore.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah, well your post pretty much confirms that you haven't read it - and are only looking for opportunities to post your proselytizing.:vs_no_no_no:
> I'm putting you back on Ignore.


What part of my post led you to believe that? Here's part of the Wikipedia summary of the plot:

"Jellison's ranch forms the center post of a fiefdom in the Sierra foothills, dubbed "the Stronghold" where he presides over a small population of survivors, including Randall and Hamner, who struggle to maintain civilization."

"Reverend Henry Armitage manages to take control of a cannibalistic group of petty thieves and the remnants of a former United States Army unit, integrating them into his pre-existing band of followers, the New Brotherhood Army. The Reverend's forces begin a rampage through the area, culminating in a series of battles with the inhabitants of the Stronghold. Jellison's force prevails with the help of chemical weapons, saving the Stronghold while also defending a nuclear power plant nearby, thus preserving a supply of electric power needed to rebuild civilization."

-edited to include quotation marks-


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah, well your post pretty much confirms that you haven't read it - and are only looking for opportunities to post your proselytizing.:vs_no_no_no:
> I'm putting you back on Ignore.


"Several people, including some who were previously officials of the former United States Government, claim to be the new or currently acting President of the United States, while others are now self-proclaimed monarchs of various regions or areas."


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Also, if it's an issue of whether or not a Fiefdom would be considered a government, it is well established that it is:

"In the 18th century, Adam Smith, seeking to describe economic systems, effectively coined the forms "feudal government" and "feudal system" in his book Wealth of Nations (1776).[18] In the 19th century the adjective "feudal" evolved into a noun: "feudalism".[18] The term feudalism is recent, first appearing in French in 1823, Italian in 1827, English in 1839, and in German in the second half of the 19th century.[18]"

-edit-

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feudalism


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

GreatestCommandment said:


> What part of my post led you to believe that? Here's part of the Wikipedia summary of the plot:
> 
> Jellison's ranch forms the center post of a fiefdom in the Sierra foothills, dubbed "the Stronghold" where he presides over a small population of survivors, including Randall and Hamner, who struggle to maintain civilization.
> 
> Reverend Henry Armitage manages to take control of a cannibalistic group of petty thieves and the remnants of a former United States Army unit, integrating them into his pre-existing band of followers, the New Brotherhood Army. The Reverend's forces begin a rampage through the area, culminating in a series of battles with the inhabitants of the Stronghold. Jellison's force prevails with the help of chemical weapons, saving the Stronghold while also defending a nuclear power plant nearby, thus preserving a supply of electric power needed to rebuild civilization.


That Wiki summary' hits the highlights of some of the action in the book - but the summary (like most summaries) FAIL to reveal the minute details of how, and why, their ideas failed. I'm glad you posted though - because it gives the perfect metaphor of your contributions: They're all like Cliff Notes, Wiki summaries, etc - and obviously not based in real experience. We could all just google to get the info you provide - and speaking only for myself, time is better served learning from people who have built things... rather than from the guy who has read every book on construction - but has never held a hammer in his hand.

I wont be responding to further posts by you in this (or any) thread; what others choose to do is fine. 

Peace out.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

It seems that there are some on this forum who only want an echo chamber of their own pre-existing ideas. With that said I think I will take my leave.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> That Wiki summary' hits the highlights of some of the action in the book - but the summary (like most summaries) FAIL to reveal the minute details of how, and why, their ideas failed. I'm glad you posted though - because it gives the perfect metaphor of your contributions: They're all like Cliff Notes, Wiki summaries, etc - and obviously not based in real experience. We could all just google to get the info you provide - and speaking only for myself, time is better served learning from people who have built things... rather than from the guy who has read every book on construction - but has never held a hammer in his hand.
> 
> I wont be responding to further posts by you in this (or any) thread; what others choose to do is fine.
> 
> Peace out.


If you read my initial post here, I merely pointed out that this is a likely real-world development in such a scenario that is accurately predicted. I did not weigh in on anything other than that.

I thought your posting was a good idea and I was trying to be supportive.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I was [whispers] wrong.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

This is a good read. I read it years ago. It's still on my favorite list.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> Seriously? Do you think we don't know how to use google and you thought you could get away with a copy and paste of the wiki plot outline of this book to "prove" that you've read it?


I was merely using the quotes from Wikipedia to support my initial post. I clearly stated that I was directly quoting from the Wikipedia summary. I wasn't trying to pass it off as my own summary, and I thought I made that clear.

Anyway, this will be my last post here. I'm attempting to delete my account, but if that isn't possible to do, I just won't be participating any more on the forum.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

inceptor said:


> This is a good read. I read it years ago. It's still on my favorite list.


Thanks, mine too. And I can see so much of it happening now - the early days of hoarding... city people (NYC) fleeing into rural areas.. politicians manipulating & self-serving...yeah. Even with a pandemic rather than an asteroid hit - some of the outcomes will be the same. Fun stuff!


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> I was [whispers] wrong.


Thank you. I appreciate that. Signing off. Good luck everybody!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm not quite done with Everyone Poops. But when I finish I'll check out your suggestion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I thought Squatches pooped wherever they wanted sans qualms... glad you reached out for help.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm not quite done with Everyone Poops. But when I finish I'll check out your suggestion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Here's a couple of good one for you Sas my boy! Hours of reading pleasure!


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

I read Lucifer’s Hammer in 1976. Fantastic read. I found it interesting how the new government was set up so that you had to have a skill and bring something to the table in order to be allowed to share what the group had. I have lived my life trying to obtain as many skills as I could in order to be able to “bring something to the table.”
TMH


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Tenmilehunter. Jeez that’s exactly what I said, and people shot it down immediately. Let’s see what kind of response you get.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

I didn’t say exactly what you said on this thread, but in other places, I talked about how I thought that people would band together in small groups and share their skills and resources to survive. You would not believe the trashing I got for saying that. I’ll find the thread and post a link to it.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

I got called a commie, socialist, idiot...


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

And now that I think about it, having read this book when I was younger is probably why I was thinking that way in the first place.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

I was also told it was stupid for me to try to get my neighbors to grow their own food right now to prepare because they “wouldn’t listen”, and I decided not to do it partly because of the response I got here. Well, turns out it didn’t matter because practically my whole neighborhood has gotten into planting “victory gardens”.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> I was also told it was stupid for me to try to get my neighbors to grow their own food right now to prepare because they "wouldn't listen", and I decided not to do it partly because of the response I got here. Well, turns out it didn't matter because practically my whole neighborhood has gotten into planting "victory gardens".


First off, why are you whining? It's not very endearing.

It's good that your neighbors are growing gardens. It's best that they figured it out on their own, thereby not making you a target.

I learned about opening my mouth back in 1999 when I suggested people prepare for disruptions. Many people told me that they would simply come to my house if anything happens. It doesn't take the brightest to see the problem with that. Talking with casually-known neighbors and acquaintances can bring unwanted and potentially hostile neighbors.

Just a thought. Take it or let it lay where it is.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Tenmilehunter. Jeez that's exactly what I said, and people shot it down immediately. Let's see what kind of response you get.





GreatestCommandment said:


> I didn't say exactly what you said on this thread, but in other places, I talked about how I thought that people would band together in small groups and share their skills and resources to survive. You would not believe the trashing I got for saying that. I'll find the thread and post a link to it.





GreatestCommandment said:


> I got called a commie, socialist, idiot...





GreatestCommandment said:


> And now that I think about it, having read this book when I was younger is probably why I was thinking that way in the first place.





GreatestCommandment said:


> I was also told it was stupid for me to try to get my neighbors to grow their own food right now to prepare because they "wouldn't listen", and I decided not to do it partly because of the response I got here. Well, turns out it didn't matter because practically my whole neighborhood has gotten into planting "victory gardens".


How about you and your socks go troll somewhere else.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

GreatestCommandment said:


> I was also told it was stupid for me to try to get my neighbors to grow their own food right now to prepare because they "wouldn't listen", and I decided not to do it partly because of the response I got here. Well, turns out it didn't matter because practically my whole neighborhood has gotten into planting "victory gardens".


Yeah, you're probably right about it not being the best look. Just a little surprised that someone comes on and says basically what I said and no one says a thing.

That's a good point about it probably being better that the neighbors figured it out on their own. I'm not surprised they did though. We've had some things missing in our stores and people got scared. They also have nothing to do and planting the victory gardens seems to be a good distracting activity.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Yeah, you're probably right about it not being the best look. Just a little surprised that someone comes on and says basically what I said and no one says a thing.
> 
> That's a good point about it probably being better than the neighbors figuring it out on their own. I'm not surprised they did they. We've had some things missing in our stores and people got scared. They also have nothing to do and planting the victory gardens seems to be a good distracting activity.


My neighbors don't prepare, except for one. The others are the types who stereotypically live in trailer parks. Last year, someone stole every pear out of both trees. I hope to catch them in the act, this year.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Also Denton, I realize that people thought prepping was extreme before, but I’ve heard over and over again on my fb people saying things like “the preppers were right”. People didn’t think this stuff could happen, but obviously people who prepared turned out to be the smart ones. I think there is a lot of respect for people who planned ahead right now, and the opinion on people who prepare has really done a 180. 

I get what you’re saying about still not wanting to tip your hand though.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

My neighbors don't prepare, except for one. The others are the types who stereotypically live in trailer parks. Last year, someone stole every pear out of both trees. I hope to catch them in the act, this year.[/QUOTE]

Yeah of course every place is going to be different. My neighbors have good yards and some means.

I have thought about what will happened in our nearest cities and what that would mean for us. One thing is that we're entering the hot season in Florida and you literally risk your life going outside for very long without water. I don't know if people would realistically be able to travel on foot to a rural area like ours without lots of water. I think people would just have to stay where they are and hope that the government would help them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Also Denton, I realize that people thought prepping was extreme before, but I've heard over and over again on my fb people saying things like "the preppers were right". People didn't think this stuff could happen, but obviously people who prepared turned out to be the smart ones. I think there is a lot of respect for people who planned ahead right now, and the opinion on people who prepare has really done a 180.
> 
> I get what you're saying about still not wanting to tip your hand though.


People are finding it difficult to get ahead of the scene, now.

I recently developed an affinity for "chili pie." I also wanted to try out WalMart's pick-up option, so I went to the internet where I found that I am limited to only two cans chili. Everything is limited.
I don't need the fixins for chili pie; it was just a want. What about those who prefer to go shopping once or twice a week and never built up a reserve? They're feeling panic.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Denton said:


> People are finding it difficult to get ahead of the scene, now.
> 
> I recently developed an affinity for "chili pie." I also wanted to try out WalMart's pick-up option, so I went to the internet where I found that I am limited to only two cans chili. Everything is limited.
> I don't need the fixins for chili pie; it was just a want. What about those who prefer to go shopping once or twice a week and never built up a reserve? They're feeling panic.


Oh yeah. Same thing is happening here, and people lost it a little and started wanting to grow food.

I'm just glad we're not having to deal with that empty grocery store stress and panic in our house.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Also Denton, I realize that people thought prepping was extreme before, but I've heard over and over again on my fb people saying things like "the preppers were right". People didn't think this stuff could happen, but obviously people who prepared turned out to be the smart ones.* I think there is a lot of respect for people who planned ahead right now, and the opinion on people who prepare has really done a 180. *
> 
> I get what you're saying about still not wanting to tip your hand though.


Expect that to last 10 minutes after the pandemic is over. Wash, rinse, repeat. This happens after every disaster then people go right back to what they have always done. Every time.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Ha, yeah wouldn’t be surprised to see it all go out the window after it ends. 

Just glad to see people growing food for now and hopefully not having as much trouble/causing trouble.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Denton said:


> I recently developed an affinity for "chili pie." I also wanted to try out WalMart's pick-up option, so I went to the internet where I found that I am limited to only two cans chili. Everything is limited.
> I don't need the fixins for chili pie; it was just a want. What about those who prefer to go shopping once or twice a week and never built up a reserve? They're feeling panic.


We make what we call chili pie a lot. We do our's with Fritos. If we run out of those I'm not sure what I'll do!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> We make what we call chili pie a lot. We do our's with Fritos. If we run out of those I'm not sure what I'll do!


 Fritos is a must.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> How about you and your socks go troll somewhere else.


Can we call a truce? I'm not trolling. If you think my ideas or thoughts are stupid, fine, but if other people are willing to answer I'd like to hear their opinions.

I understand that my the issue probably stems from my initial thoughts on the forum about getting my neighborhood to "band" together. It's probably kind of an idea that goes against what a lot of preppers are all about.

The thing is is that we DO live in a neighborhood with many neighbors and I don't think I could fend them all off if the situation were to turn really bad. So I don't see what choice I really have other than to explore this idea and see if it could work. The only other choice would be to leave our home and go stay with family in another location.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Can we call a truce? I'm not trolling. If you think my ideas or thoughts are stupid, fine, but if other people are willing to answer I'd like to hear their opinions.


You betcha! Right after you edit out your story spoilers and delete your 15 off-topic (trolling) posts. :vs_laugh:


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> GreatestCommandment said:
> 
> 
> > Can we call a truce? I'm not trolling. If you think my ideas or thoughts are stupid, fine, but if other people are willing to answer I'd like to hear their opinions.
> ...


You can continue in this fashion but know that you are adding to my emotional stress in this already stressful situation.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

GreatestCommandment said:


> You can continue in this fashion but know that you are adding to my emotional stress in this already stressful situation. As I've said on this forum I am a business owner and naturally we have good lawyers.​


Why did you edit out your original threat regarding lawyers?
You're in over your head here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> You can continue in this fashion but know that you are adding to my emotional stress in this already stressful situation. As I've said on this forum I am a business owner and naturally we have good lawyers.


I have a couple things to say, and I am not a lawyer.

First off, @MountainGirl, you do not own this thread. Threads are started, the first few comments are on target, more if the community sees it as a good topic, and then they stray with the occasional circling back to the main topic. Let's make it clear, I was not a proponent of that other thread being "cleaned up" as I prefer records of what is said, in case I need to reference them. 
@GreatestCommandment - I certainly hope you are not threatening someone with legal action. If so, I hope you don't bring this to your lawyers. I can think of nothing worse than being laughed at by a lawyer. Now, if @MountainGirl has upset your psyche, I suggest finding a fluffier site, one with less sharp edges. This isn't the Hotel California.

I'm going to leave it at that as I can feel the desire to get quite nasty, and I don't want to do that. Emotions have no place on forums.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

I decided it was unnecessary and probably over the top to go there. But as I said, I am already in a heightened state with everything that is going on, I'm looking for advice, opinions, and support, and I feel that I have been singled out every time I make a comment or ask a question, and I'm not sure why.

And as Denton said, after I had a chance to cool off, I realized that they'd probably just tell me to shut up, stop being a baby and figure out how to run this business during a pandemic so families don't have to do without.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> I decided it was unnecessary and probably over the top to go there. But as I said, I am already in a heightened state with everything that is going on, I'm looking for advice, opinions, and support, and I feel that I have been singled out every time I make a comment or ask a question, and I'm not sure why.


It was a case of mistaken identity. Let it go.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I saw this on Survival Prepping for Normal People on Youtube. Ordered a copy. Should have it this week. 

I think it's within the realm of possibility that we are being herded for something other than a pandemic.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I saw this on Survival Prepping for Normal People on Youtube. Ordered a copy. Should have it this week.
> 
> I think it's within the realm of possibility that we are being herded for something other than a pandemic.


That's an idea that has me up at night too. I've been nothing but a walking ball of stress and anxiety since this whole thing began. I really do not like the writings on the wall at all.

Look, I'm sorry if I've offended you Mountaingirl, which clearly I have since the beginning. It really does seem that I'm just not a very good fit for this forum. Maybe as Denton said, I need to find a different place to get some of these thoughts off my chest and try to decompress. I wish you all nothing but the best as we enter into uncharted territory.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> That's an idea that has me up at night too. I've been nothing but a walking ball of stress and anxiety since this whole thing began. I really do not like the writings on the wall at all.
> 
> Look, I'm sorry if I've offended you Mountaingirl, which clearly I have since the beginning. It really does seem that I'm just not a very good fit for this forum. Maybe as Denton said, I need to find a different place to get some of these thoughts off my chest and try to decompress. I wish you all nothing but the best as we enter into uncharted territory.


We will get through this. We includes you. Stick around. We'll get through this.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Denton said:


> We will get through this. We includes you. Stick around. We'll get through this.


Thanks Denton.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

GreatestCommandment said:


> That's an idea that has me up at night too. I've been nothing but a walking ball of stress and anxiety since this whole thing began. I really do not like the writings on the wall at all.
> 
> Look, I'm sorry if I've offended you Mountaingirl, which clearly I have since the beginning. It really does seem that I'm just not a very good fit for this forum. Maybe as Denton said, I need to find a different place to get some of these thoughts off my chest and try to decompress. I wish you all nothing but the best as we enter into uncharted territory.


Focus on what's in your power to control. The more you do that the less stress and anxiety you will have about things that are not in your control.

The forums provide you with information and I don't see a ton of sensationalism here. So I'd stick around. It's not required to participate. See what people have to say. Observe, sort, filter, repeat.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I have a couple things to say, and I am not a lawyer.
> 
> First off, @*MountainGirl*, you do not own this thread. Threads are started, the first few comments are on target, more if the community sees it as a good topic, and then they stray with the occasional circling back to the main topic. Let's make it clear, I was not a proponent of that other thread being "cleaned up" as I prefer records of what is said, in case I need to reference them.
> @*GreatestCommandment* - I certainly hope you are not threatening someone with legal action. If so, I hope you don't bring this to your lawyers. I can think of nothing worse than being laughed at by a lawyer. Now, if @*MountainGirl* has upset your psyche, I suggest finding a fluffier site, one with less sharp edges. This isn't the Hotel California.
> ...


Denton.

You are absolutely right, I dont "own" any thread I start. What I do "own" is my own energy bringing what I think might be informative, helpful, or even comical to this forum. I'm not anal over off-topic posts, and they usually do circle back when/if they're not buried in pages of spew, nor did I ask for all of those deletions to be done to the thread you've referred to.

When GC jumped into this topic ten minutes after being pushed out of a few others for condescending behavior - I thought to nip what was sure to come in the bud. Sadly, I failed at that and just hoped he would go away. My bad. They never go away - even after threatening to take their ball and go home!

Now, after RPD shut down his sock's thread (with the same "I'm leaving!" post, lol) - here he is again, outta the blue, to start back up. Truth told, I'm not totally thrilled with your off-topic conversations about gardens and chili, but hey, like you said, it aint my thread, and I guess you haven't read Lucifer's Hamer either so you'd have nothing to contribute to the OP... so... whatever. And.. now I see the thread is already off on another tangent, rather than you and GC trying to circle it back around to the book. Oh well.

And, @Denton , you are right; emotions have no place on forums; nor should disingenuous apologies. 
We should all be cold-hearted . I can do that. :vs_cool:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Denton.
> 
> You are absolutely right, I dont "own" any thread I start. What I do "own" is my own energy bringing what I think might be informative, helpful, or even comical to this forum. I'm not anal over off-topic posts, and they usually do circle back when/if they're not buried in pages of spew, nor did I ask for all of those deletions to be done to the thread you've referred to.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking you are a little out of balance. You have to be cold-hearted in order to not take everything personally?

I made it clear that F-bombs would earn a few days in Slippy's time-out box. Congrats. You earned the first opportunity to do so.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seven days.
Been so long since I put @Slippy in the cooler that I forgot what the minimum was.
Seven days.
I'm an irresponsible, 56-year-old teenager and I am more disciplined. Sheesh.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> Denton.
> 
> You are absolutely right, I dont "own" any thread I start. What I do "own" is my own energy bringing what I think might be informative, helpful, or even comical to this forum. I'm not anal over off-topic posts, and they usually do circle back when/if they're not buried in pages of spew, nor did I ask for all of those deletions to be done to the thread you've referred to.
> 
> ...


Hi MountainGirl,

I tried to private message this to you, but it didn't work. It's personal and I was hesitant to post it at first, but here it goes anyway:

Hi MountainGirl,

Obviously we got off on the very wrong foot. I apologize for anything I've done to cause this on the forum.

I have been under a tremendous amount of stress and pressure for the past few weeks, and I probably haven't been communicating very well. Our business is facing some serious trouble and I'm worried for my employees, their families, and our vendors.

Also, I found out yesterday that my diabetic bother and his wife who is a nurse have tested positive. His children are facing the possibility of losing their dad and mom and it's just too heart breaking to imagine. Not to mention that I was with my brother not too long ago, am pre-diabetic and have children of my own.

I hope we can make some kind of peace here as I hate the idea of not making peace with anyone I've had a conflict with.

Also, I sincerely hope that you and yours fair well during this trial, and I'm glad that you are obviously so well prepared to face it.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't think anyone wants to talk about books anymore. Too many people busy having feelings. Is this a prepper forum or fornicating encounter group?


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

You know, the only thing I really remember was that the dude wrote a check for $250,000 or some other ungodly amount for a K5 Blazer.... I guess I'll have to pick up a copy so I can remember the important stuff.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I don't think anyone wants to talk about books anymore. Too many people busy having feelings. Is this a prepper forum or fornicating encounter group?


I hear you and I feel for you. I have enough feelings to go around. You might not know this about me, but I'm a bundle of feeling! :vs_laugh:

Yeah, I couldn't believe my fingers were typing that BS, either.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Point taken. I will keep the talk to prepping if I comment again.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I don't think anyone wants to talk about books anymore. Too many people busy having feelings. Is this a prepper forum or fornicating encounter group?


I hear ya.
I'm from a different era than some here, evidently.

RPD puts on his loud Platoon Sergeant voice: "LISTEN UP, SNOWFLAKES!! SUCK IT UP AND DRIVE ON!"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GreatestCommandment said:


> Point taken. I will keep the talk to prepping if I comment again.


You know what? I'm getting tired of people sounding like a Jewish mother. About time people start acting like normal people.

Yeah. I get it. Shit's weird. Guess what. If you can't keep it together in your head, you'll be dead. The internet is your head. A forum is a place of thought exchanged between people.
If discipline is too much here...

This ain't shit. Twice, I've escaped being frozen to death. I don't know the number of bullets that failed to hit me. It's hard to count the number of bones I've broken but Evil Knievel would be proud. Shit goes south from time to time but losing your shit doesn't help. Maintain your calm and soldier on.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'm an irresponsible, 56-year-old teenager and I am more disciplined. Sheesh.


We'll let it slide....this time. :glasses::vs_smile:


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Denton said:


> GreatestCommandment said:
> 
> 
> > Point taken. I will keep the talk to prepping if I comment again.
> ...


You're right. You're worthless to everyone if you lose your head, and your preps do you no good if you can't keep it together. Something to work on for certain.

Also, not to derail but it sounds like there is a movie in there.


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

Denton said:


> t. If you can't keep it together in your head, you'll be dead.
> 
> Shit goes south from time to time but losing your shit doesn't help. Maintain your calm and soldier on.


Thoughts to live on. Well done

(You said shit)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Watched the gradual demise of that thread go down the tubes so slowly its hard to pick out the alleged perp. Dont think I ever read the book in question since I dont do novels. The Truth is so much stranger than fiction not much use to make stuff up by speculating.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I remember reading this book back around 76'. I need to go back and reread it. I do remember I liked it but, I like a lot of Larry Nivens stuff.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@MountainGirl I ordered a copy on E bay. Thanks for the heads up on a good read. Joe


----------

